# Possible Eggs



## TypeYourTextHere (Apr 20, 2011)

I noticed today that one of my male Blue Gouramis is hovering in one of the larger plants that I have in my tank. At first I thought maybe he was sick, but then it occurred to me that he might be building a bubble nest. I have not seen anything that looks like a nest and I have not found much about what they look like. Should I be concerned, and what should I do?


----------

